# Here comes more water



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

The last time I saw Richland-Chambers dam gates open was last year for maintenance and a fresh paint job. The gates were open and no water was coming out. Just a big open hole. This was because RC has been 7 1/2 - 10 foot low for the last 2 years. 

A friend of my shot me a video of Richland-Chambers dam yesterday, and the 44,752 acre lake has 12 of it's 24 gates opened, releasing water into the Trinity river. It went from -7 1/2 feet to .47 over in a week.

I know it's not what LL and Trinity river fisherman want to see, but I'm glad my favorite place to fish, a hidden paradise, is alive and well, again.

RC HERE I COME!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Taken today


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had never seen it, and had no idea the RC Lake dam was that big.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Just saw that Richland Chambers has all 24 gates open.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh boy, get ready for a HUGE slug down here!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The hybrid fishing will be really good next fall on Livingston...a lot of escapes coming down from both those lakes.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

How long does it normally take the Trinity to clear up after a situation like this? A month or so?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

At least a month. Problem is that rain is in the forecast for the next two weeks, and at RC's level, the gates will remain open.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw a old bearded man building a wooden boat. It looked to be 300 cubits X 50 cubits X 30 cu..........


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*I think it may rain??*

About to pour on us downtown. Pic from my office. Big thunder, pretty defined line of storms.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Lock and dam 5/13/15, and today. Underwater.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! The Trinity is getting a huge flushing.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Found this on Facebook this morning. The river is out of it's banks under the bridge on Hwy. 21 near Midway


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

needs to settle down !!! going up there on the 29th .


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

The Hwy 21 boat ramp has a huge hole in that has claimed many boat trailers. The flood is a plus because you can now launch your boat from the parking lot. Water is also in the parking lot at Riverside as well, and getting pretty close the railroad bridge. Bad news is that it is raining again to the north, and RC received another dose.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My goodness, the Trinity watershed just keep getting hammered.

Lock n Dam yesterday, and it has come up about 3' more since then, and plenty more to come.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I need a photo of the riverside bridge area for my website if anyone can share. Thanks!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*5-16-15*

Port of Liberty boat launch at 27.9' ....flood stage 
what an easy launch for my 28' Grady..and only 10 min from my shop! ....we need to dam the so -called- joke-port catch the high water and create a nice Lake Liberty....average depth was 25'...deepest was 30'


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although I became very familiar with the USGS stream flow site in the early '90's to help me with chasing spawning whites, Bud's (Flyingvranch) use of NOAA is neat to me since it shows _anticipated_ flows and levels at major points. Thumbs up to him for that!

I remember visiting the TRA at the LL dam probably over 20 years ago and them explaining to me how they used a computer program taking advantage of all the sites upstream to help them control the dam.

There is no reason that the predicted or anticipated levels and flows wouldn't be pretty darn accurate. So, the NOAA site is another tool to use.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ditto on how good Flyingvranch's site is. I consult every morning before going fishing. It is very useful.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

hey y'all stop it or my head will start swelling!  (Thank you very much for the compliments! I am working very hard to make the website useful!)
Bud


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Here you go FlyingV. Thanks for the very informative website.
Riverside boat ramp, 5/17/2015 @ 1620.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for the picture! Looks like she is up and rollin'.


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

looks like it will be a slop pile of high muddy water at all the local lakes for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I hate to see what the traffic will be like on lakes that have been empty and are now full. It will be great for the local businesses and such, but I bet the fire & rescue and wardens etc. will have their hands full of idiots.


----------

